# Best Multi-Effects Pedalboard?



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

I'm currently playing through a Digitech GNX4 and am feeling the need to step up to something newer. I don't gig much anymore (tho I would like to) but want something that I can DI into my Zoom HD8CD digital recorder to lay down tracks with. I've been looking at the RP1000, PodX3, Tonelab and a few others. I don't want to hassle with a bunch of pedals, just want an all-in-one unit. The Eleven Rack looks pretty cool but is a little more moolah then I want to spend. My price range is around $500. Thoughts, suggestions, experiences? Thanks.


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Having played/owned pretty much all the units you mentioned including an Axe-FX, i ended up with a Line 6 M13 and a Tech 21 Liverpool in the effects Loop for my amp sim for direct recording. You cant beat the effects in the M13 IMHO for the price. What kind of music do you play?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The current Guitar Player (Kiss cover) compares 5 different multi-FX floorboards.


----------



## nutter (Aug 29, 2009)

mhammer said:


> The current Guitar Player (Kiss cover) compares 5 different multi-FX floorboards.


did you read it? what was the general vibe?


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

Line 6 M9. I have one, and man, is it the s**t...


Seriously. The FX sound great to my ears, and there is so much you can do with it. For a little extra, the M13 is even better...

YMMV


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The GP judgment on the M9 was that it had a lot of what the M13 has in a smaller, more convenient, and cheaper package. The RP1000 also received a big thumbs up for the sheer variety of sounds possible.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

riffboy76 said:


> Having played/owned pretty much all the units you mentioned including an Axe-FX, i ended up with a Line 6 M13 and a Tech 21 Liverpool in the effects Loop for my amp sim for direct recording. You cant beat the effects in the M13 IMHO for the price. What kind of music do you play?


I play mostly classic rock and blues. Thanks.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

mhammer said:


> The current Guitar Player (Kiss cover) compares 5 different multi-FX floorboards.


Thanks for the tip. I'll have to pick that issue up.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi
I'm not pro guitarist but I've played a lot of multi effect before, I've played Pod XT, pod XT Live, Pod X3, Boss GT8, Boss ME50, Tonelab ST...

But I just bought my tonelab LE and man, it sounds so so so Amazing, even you take a preset and just plug and play. I play all kind of music, satriani, metallica, acdc, led zeppelin, clapton, pink floyd.. and I'm in a cover band, and the Tonelab LE is just a box what I need and looking for a long long time. The sound is so so smoth, and for me I don't like tweak. I just read manual 5 minutes, some teak to choose my best amp, some disto, reverb and here u go.

If you can have occassion, just check the tonelab LE, I love this sound, and I will get a MXR EQ 10 band soon to plug before the Tonelab, incredible sound !!!!


----------



## urko99 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Hey Big Daddy!*

I am also a proud owner of a Vox Tonelab LE and I have to say that it has a complexity of sounds that are preset from the factory that you can easily work with and manipulate to suit your needs. Very versitile and it has a 12ax7 tube for pure tube overdrive. The lead player in my band just bought one as well. 399.00 at L&M. Good Choice!


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Thanks guys! I am definitely going to have to give the Tonelab a closer look.


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

Big_Daddy said:


> Thanks guys! I am definitely going to have to give the Tonelab a closer look.


Check out any of Milkman's clips on here -- he's a big fan of the Tonelab unit. He likes the older one IIRC. His tone is superb in the videos he posts.


----------



## JeS89 (Aug 23, 2009)

M13 if your looking for just Effects and no amp sim.
and I'd have to say POD XT Live for effects and amp sim.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...the best multi-fx pedalboard would be a low rent version of the tc electronics g system - i'm thinking in the below $500 range.

no amp sims/modeling, no cab sims/modeling, no o/d pedal sims/modeling...

just "effects": chorus, delay, reverb etc.

dear santa...

-dh


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...the best multi-fx pedalboard would be a low rent version of the tc electronics g system - i'm thinking in the below $500 range.
> 
> no amp sims/modeling, no cab sims/modeling, no o/d pedal sims/modeling...
> 
> ...


Sounds a lot like the Nova Sytem. Or maybe an M9. :smile:

OP: I re-read that GP article last night and none of the 5 tested got Editor's Pick awards. They were all good at different things. It's a rich space, best bet is to probably get your hands on some boxes and try them out.


----------



## metallica86 (Aug 17, 2009)

can u give me the link of article ?thanks


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

iaresee said:


> Sounds a lot like the Nova Sytem. Or maybe an M9. :smile:
> 
> OP: I re-read that GP article last night and none of the 5 tested got Editor's Pick awards. They were all good at different things. It's a rich space, best bet is to probably get your hands on some boxes and try them out.


Just got back from Borders and, after reading the reviews in Guitar player, I got the same impression....tho I think they liked the Tonelab the best by the sound of their comments. Off to L & M this weekend for some A/B'ing of pedalboards.


----------



## Evilmusician (Apr 13, 2007)

It's the G System for me what a great unit!


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2009)

metallica86 said:


> can u give me the link of article ?thanks


It's only available in the print edition right now.


----------



## ThePass (Aug 10, 2007)

Much likely far below what you are after but I just picked up a Digitech RP155.....having a good time with it so far. Just what I'm after (not gigging with it, just needed a good practice tool with headphone capabilities) so like I said, it's okay.....perhaps Digitech offers something a little higher up that you could use.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Evilmusician said:


> It's the G System for me what a great unit!


Yeah, looks great...but....$1500 is too much for me.


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...the best multi-fx pedalboard would be a low rent version of the tc electronics g system - i'm thinking in the below $500 range.
> 
> no amp sims/modeling, no cab sims/modeling, no o/d pedal sims/modeling...
> 
> ...


That's pretty much a Nova System. Have one and LOVE IT! Picked it up used from a forum member. Everything sounds awesome. So far I can't think of one complaint.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Stratin2traynor said:


> That's pretty much a Nova System. Have one and LOVE IT! Picked it up used from a forum member. Everything sounds awesome. So far I can't think of one complaint.


...this recommend is much appreciated, thanks!

there's one on craigslist right now for $400 - is that a good deal?

the downside is that i would STILL have to pay for effects like comp, boost and drive, as with almost all other multi-fx boards.

the tc electronics g natural system is also at the top of my wishlist.

-dh


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

david henman said:


> ...this recommend is much appreciated, thanks!
> 
> i'll be taking a serious look at this.
> 
> -dh


Agreed. This one is in my price range and on my list.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Well, I picked up a brand-new-still-in-the-box-with-full-warranty Vox Tonelab LE on eBay for US$275. This was too good a deal to pass up. It will be arriving today so I'm pretty pumped.:rockon2:


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

So, what are you doing with the GNX4?


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Jim DaddyO said:


> So, what are you doing with the GNX4?


Well, for now, I'm going to keep it to A/B the boards. If the TL is better, I will likely sell it. :smile:


----------



## Stratin2traynor (Sep 27, 2006)

The Nova System has a built in compressor and boost. They work great. The built in OD is awesome. I haven't played around with the distortion too much yet. I'm using it with a Trinity TC-15 which is a bright amp so the distortion presets are kind of fizzy. Apparently you can tweak it with the EQ.

$400 is a fair price. I think that's what I paid. Well worth the money. 



david henman said:


> ...this recommend is much appreciated, thanks!
> 
> there's one on craigslist right now for $400 - is that a good deal?
> 
> ...


----------

